# Beginner growing with dr earth



## DCRomero253

Hey I'm brand new to growing doing a indoor tent grow. I planned on going to the nursery near my house to pick up some dr earths potting soil. My questions are which of his soil should I use I was planning on getting the normal orange bag of potting soil. Another question is for 2-3 weeks of veg and a standard time of flower what fert/nutes will I need if at all thanks


----------



## DCRomero253

Any tips?


----------



## Rosebud

First of all I love the doctor earth line, specifically the amendments. However, i have never used the potting soil... Let me go read what is in it.

Ok, Man, it is expensive. If your wanting to go organic like I hope you are, then I would look into a bag of Fox farm Happy Frog.  It is less then half the price. How many plants are you doing?  If you want to veg such a short time another option would be Fox farm ocean forest, it has nutes ( nutrients already in it) that will feed your plants for 5-6 weeks.  Happy frog only has nutes for 3 weeks then you would want to use flower boosting nutes.

If you want to go with Dr earth for 45 bucks a bag, just what I saw with one quick look, maybe they are cheaper where you live, then i am sure it is a good soil. I just don't know how long the nutes are good for.  

Let us know how we can help.  Green mojo for your first grow..nothing like it... Welcome to MP.


----------



## DCRomero253

Thanks for the reply so if I were to use the fox farm ocean forest and veg for 2-3 weeks would I need to add any flower boosters or would the plant do good all the way to harvest and I'm going to grow 4 plants but with the small veg time bc I wanted to keep them > or = to 3ft at harvest


----------



## DCRomero253

I want to keep them 3 or shorter bc I have limited space


----------



## Rosebud

I can't tell you that for sure. I think you will have to use some nutes at  4 weeks flowering and then on till harvest which takes approximately 8-9 weeks depending on the strain.  

Start reading all the stickys and resources on here so you familiarize yourself with the whole process. IT is very fun and exciting hobby/obsession.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

A short veg does not always guarantee short plants.  Short plants are determined by genetics just as much or maybe more than veg time.  You can only encourage flowering so much by flipping the lights--the plant does need to be sexually mature before it will flower, regardless of when you flip the lights.  A long flowering sativa put into 12/12 at 2-3 weeks will most likely stretch significantly before it flowers and outgrow your space.  A short bushy indica strain will stay short even with a 6-8 week veg.  What strain are you planning on growing?


----------



## DCRomero253

Well I was planning on a indica strain for those reasons maybe some sort of kush. Bc my tent is 32x32x63 and I have a 400w cool tube and not sure if this info is correct but someone said with a 400w I should keep it so my plants end around 2.5-3ft


----------



## DCRomero253

And dr earth pot of gold premium potting soil 1.5 cu ft is $18.25 USD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DCRomero253 said:


> Well I was planning on a indica strain for those reasons maybe some sort of kush. Bc my tent is 32x32x63 and I have a 400w cool tube and not sure if this info is correct but someone said with a 400w I should keep it so my plants end around 2.5-3ft


 
 Not all kushes are indica and some grow quite large and willowy--Larry OG Kush comes to mind.  I really don't think that you necessarily need to limit your plants to a height of 2.5 to 3' just because you have a 400W.  While light intensity diminishes faster for lower wattages of HPS, I think that the 400W is strong enough to grow plants as large as your tent will hold without crowding or growing into the light.  I have a 32 x 32 tent that I have successfully grown larger plants with a dual 150W.

 IMO, the important think to do is to pick a strain that has the characteristics that you are looking for in your smoke.  There are methods to keep plants shorter and bushier.  I would recommend utilizing some of these training methods rather than going with such a short veg.  Cannabis will grow all the time it has light and other needs are met, so, I just think it is a wiser idea (especially with seeds) to give them a decent veg and flower when they are ready rather than trying to "hurry  up" flowering by putting into 12/12 at 2-3 weeks.  This also usually results in very little bud.


----------



## DCRomero253

Okay thanks I appreciate all the help and input I think I have a better idea on what my plans gonna be and I will look into those training methods also :bong:


----------



## Hushpuppy

You will also find if you learn how to do FIM and scrog that these 2 methods will allow you to grow some really nice yields in a small space. I love to scrog my plants.


----------



## DCRomero253

Hushpuppy said:


> You will also find if you learn how to do FIM and scrog that these 2 methods will allow you to grow some really nice yields in a small space. I love to scrog my plants.



Thanks for the tip I'll look into it I've heard of scrog and sog but what's fim?


----------



## rodroc

The Hemp Goddess said:


> A short veg does not always guarantee short plants.  Short plants are determined by genetics just as much or maybe more than veg time.  You can only encourage flowering so much by flipping the lights--the plant does need to be sexually mature before it will flower, regardless of when you flip the lights.  A long flowering sativa put into 12/12 at 2-3 weeks will most likely stretch significantly before it flowers and outgrow your space.  A short bushy indica strain will stay short even with a 6-8 week veg.  What strain are you planning on growing?



I agree completely


----------



## Hushpuppy

FIM is a technique that is similar to topping. Once a plant reaches 6-8 leaf nodes tall, you can use snips to go in and instead off cutting off the whole top of the plant to cause 2 main tops to form, you snip out 2/3-3/4 of the top growth bulb. This doesn't completely remove the top growth bulb so it continues to grow. But what it does is fool the plant into thinking its top main cola is damaged bad enough that it must make a new top main cola. The plant disburses the growth hormone that generates a top main cola to all of the lower branches rather than just the 2 side branches that are directly below the top (which occurs when topping). This causes the plant to grow more bushy and send multiple tops up to produce several top main colas (as many as 8).

This trick is good on all but the most Indica dominant structured plants. It is best to make sure the breeder doesn't recommend against it before doing it.


----------



## helpfuljosh

Dear Dr Madbud and others,

I have just started my first grow outdoor. And I have a quick question: I have started a feminized Shiva Skunk +/- 12 weeks ago. Everything went well, I have repotted her twice it is now in a 18 litre pot. 
I have started feeding with organic stuff but some of the oldest leaves have turned yellow. Then I upped the organic feeding 1,5 advized but still no result... Then I tried some chemical nutrients and the leaves turn green again. But I would really like my grow to be organic. 

*How can I fertilize best using organic stuff?*

All tips more then welcome! 

View attachment week 13 (4).jpg


----------

